
Letter of Recommendation: Safety Razors - NuDinNou
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-safety-razors.html
======
pzone
I use a safety razor. It's not some crazy revelation, you are simply making a
trade off to have a closer shave at the expense of a bit more effort as well
as occasional nicks and cuts. I find it fun to fiddle with my razor in the
morning, and I find mine beautiful pleasant to hold, both of which are real
and significant reasons to choose a safety razor. If I can choose a shaving
cream based on the smell why not choose a tool based on the look and feel? The
cost arguments are beside the point.

~~~
Latty
In some cases, it's just far better. I have a beard, and the modern multi-
blade razors are terrible for shaving around it. The thick heads with multiple
blades are hard to position right to get a nice clean edge to the beard, and
the multiple blades clog really easily.

By comparison, a Safety Razor is much better. It has one blade so the line is
exactly where you place the blade, and it doesn't clog. They are also cheap as
chips, so I can buy a brand new blade every day and still come out better than
buying cartridges, meaning I never use a dull blade.

For others, it might be just a slightly better shave or cheaper, but if you
have a beard I'd say there is literally no reason not to use one.

I've cut myself precisely once with mine after a couple of years, less than
with a modern multi-blade razor (although, admittedly, that's not a fair
comparison as my first shaves were with that type of razor). In general, you
cut yourself because the blades are too dull so you press too hard, with the
blades so cheap I use a new one every day so it's always sharp. Maybe
different people with different skin or hair types might have more benefit
from them, I guess.

~~~
pzone
About nicks: I have been at it for at least six years, use a new blade with
each shave, and still cut myself once in a while. Unless you have an extremely
steady hand, it is just something that is going to happen.

------
kylehotchkiss
I have a safety razor and 5 years later I'm still on my second $20 box of
blades.

I was traveling recently so I thought "oh I'll give that Harry's company a
try" and wow was it painful! It was like being clawed in the face by a cat.
Not even marketing saying that your still disposable razor products can
seperate you from the fact that you are a disposable razor product.

So I will keep my safety razor and just check the bag at the airport.

------
bsclifton
Love safety razors. I spent more than the author at "The Art of Shaving"
store... about $100 for the handle itself and maybe $50 for a good badger
brush. But after that purchase, the razors are crazy cheap. The quality of the
shave is way better too. More people would use them if stores like Walmart or
Target carried them (which I don't think they'll ever do in the US)

~~~
Latty
You can do it cheaper than that too. <£10 for a shavette (takes double edged
blades snapped in half - which they are designed to do, you just fold them in
the wrapper), and you can pick up cheap brushes or even just use the foams (a
brush and soap will be cheaper in the long run, but is more commitment up-
front).

My current set up is a Shavette that cost £8.50, a brush that cost £7.50 (at
half price), blades that cost £3.70 for a pack, and shaving soap that cost £10
(lasts for ages). I've tried more expensive stuff and have come back to this
setup because it's simply very good.

------
jimmywanger
I use a safety razor regularly.

Two annoyances.

First, they are not TSA friendly. You cannot put them in carryon luggage.

Second, I get the best results when using an associated shaving brush and
shaving soap. Shaving gels and foam don't really do it for me anymore.

However, if you do want to get a few more shaves out of a 10 cent razor, you
can always strop them on an old pair of jeans.

------
aisofteng
Comments about shaving aside, I have a difficult time identifying what the
point of this article is. I see some sort of poorly strung together comments
about razor efficacy and the mode of giving away the disposable part of a
product in order to entice a consumer to buy the more expensive part.

What is the point here? Yes, Gillette gives away cartridges to try to get you
to buy their razors. Yes, actual single or double edge razors are much better
if you take the time to learn how to use one instead of buying the latest "7
GODDAMN BLADES ON THIS THING SHIT CAN YOU BELIEVE IT YOU'LL BE SO SMOOTH"
bullshit.

So what? What is the point here? I don't see one.

~~~
Latty
I think mostly just people assume that the cartridge razors are an improvement
over the older design, because they are newer. This isn't really the case, at
the least for some people/situations.

Also, 'learning to use one' is a bit strong. It's not exactly significantly
different. It's more like 'a little more hand control required' than a skill
you are learning.

